# Need Help in Buying Digital Camera



## KRISHI101 (Apr 9, 2011)

its always for most for everyone confusing to choose the correct suitable Digital Camera among the largest companies..
Like me..

i need a great picture quality camera..
and every new facilities..
i searched Canon and sony..
and i am confused and dont know which one to buy..
my range is up to 16000rs.

i chose new Sony dsc Hx7v..
which has all new grt features..
is it best model to buy?
or
is there any more best model in Canon than Sony?

Hope you understand what is my query..

i will be thankful for your attention...

i also like the sony TX9 and other TX series..
They have Macro shooting mode and CMOS sensor...
but they have less zoom only 4x..

Canon IXUS has many models..
But dont know which is the best buy?


----------



## Sounava (Apr 9, 2011)

What are your requirements? Do you need high zoom? Do you need a slim body camera? What are your requirements w.r.t. video recording?


----------



## KRISHI101 (Apr 9, 2011)

as i told great picture quality..
and how much optical zoom is needed for grt picture quality?
i want tht much of zoom...

and not necessary of slim body etc...
video recording is the second thing..
i will be ok with it..

but main priority is Picture quality..


----------



## Sounava (Apr 9, 2011)

KRISHI101 said:


> and how much optical zoom is needed for grt picture quality?
> i want tht much of zoom...


This sentence does not make any sense. Something like, I will have that much food which will make my dress look cool.

Also do not expect out of the world picture quality with point and shoots. Almost all camera in this range will have more or less same picture quality.


----------



## KRISHI101 (Apr 10, 2011)

Ok thanks Sounava..

Can anyone tell me Is Sony dsc Hx7v best to buy?
or are there other more good camera than this one?

Please give ur experience and suggestion for good Digi. Cameras...

And Sounava for ur Dress-food comment...

I m working designer in Adobe PS..
And i know if we do zoom while capturing the picture becomes less in quality..
so good optical zoom is needed..

Thts why i asked Relation between Zoom and Picture..
Not the food-dress...


----------



## Sounava (Apr 10, 2011)

Optical zoom is not supposed to decrease image quality. Digital zoom radically does. Plus "and how much optical zoom is needed for grt picture quality?
i want tht much of zoom..." made it sound that way 

Anyway, leave the above discussion regarding zoom. 

In general, I am not much in favour of Sony cameras because they do not support SD Cards, rather their costly and proprietary Memory Sticks. Since all other camera brands use SD Cards and they are very cheap, there is a distinct advantage in favour of SD Cards. 
If you want quite a good amount of zoom, look at Canon SX130 IS. In general a good camera, but the downside being it uses AA batteries. So you will have to buy good rechargeables like Sanyo Eneloop. Otherwise it is a good camera.
Panasonic nowadays produce extremely good cameras. So you can also look at the TZ8 and its successor (recently launced, forgot the model number. Google it.) The TZ8 was 15k before this successor was launched. So the price may have dropped further. 

If you want only moderate zoom, there is not any need to spend that much. Even the new Canon powershot models at around 9k does the job pretty well.


----------



## KRISHI101 (Apr 12, 2011)

I browse the Camera Models...
Plz Just give   /10  marks to these models...
and also tell me which is the best to buy...

-->Sony cybershot DSC TX9
-->Sony cybershot DSC Hx7v

-->Nikon coolpix P100
-->Nikon coolpix S9100
-->Nikon coolpix S1100pj

-->Canon PowerShot SX130is
-->Canon Digital IXUS 220 HS


----------



## KRISHI101 (Apr 12, 2011)

Adding More Pictures...


----------



## KRISHI101 (Apr 12, 2011)

These are Nikon Coolpix Cameras..


----------



## KRISHI101 (Apr 12, 2011)

Now For Canon Digi Camera...


----------



## Sounava (Apr 12, 2011)

What is your real budget and need? You are swivelling from 12k to 20k, with everything from superslims to superzooms, you even throwed in a built in projector one in the list. If you are unsure about your needs, I will say go for the new Canon Powershot A3200 IS available at around 8.3k. You will be happy.


----------

